# Betmarket--fully automated betting site



## myicoitem (Nov 4, 2020)

I am from Taiwan. I visited some automatic betting sites and found this one good enough to give it a try.
Here is my result since I joined on  2020/07/20.  The only thing you have to do is following tipsters you like.
Every tipsters there are verified by the websites.










What are the fees I will have to pay to professional bettors?​
Professional bettors will charge you 20% of your profits with them, payable at the end of each quarter. Imagine that you copy a bettor with €1,000: if, at the end of the quarter, the amount (s)he gave you in profit was €100, you would get to keep €80 and pay him/her €20 (20%*€100). Previous losses are carried forward indefinitely: you will never pay a professional bettor if (s)he is still recouping previous losses.

Here is my referral link: https://app.betmarkets.io/register?promo_code=REFERRED&referral=6e8ae20505b11ebbca773acc9156cbe4
Here is my telegram:  @jack820000  if you have any question.  (I am just a happy user)


----------



## Erald (Nov 4, 2020)

myicoitem said:


> I am from Taiwan. I visited some automatic betting sites and found this one good enough to give it a try.
> Here is my result since I joined on  2020/07/20.  The only thing you have to do is following tipsters you like.
> Every tipsters there are verified by the websites.
> View attachment 1980
> ...


Anyone know about exchange and Lay Bet? Because i have done to much money before,but now i cant find a page to exchange, to have high odds than Lay! If someone know to do exchange write me and we can find something


----------

